# dell m110 projector audio out?



## oli.ferns (Sep 30, 2012)

in a review posted here-
Dell M110 Projector Review - LCD TVs | Plasma TV & Televisions | ThinkDigit Reviews

You've said that the av in can double up as a av out so that I can connect external speakers. Well, I have tried to connect external speakers to the av in port but could not get it to work. I read the manual at the dell's website and they speak of a av in source only. Did you perform a firmware update which allowed you that audio out functionality?


----------

